# Custom Tone Curve Setting Missing?



## Starcreek

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the board and had a question about the Tone Curve. I've been watching a Tutorial Video on setting Custom Tone Curve Settings. Problem is, when I click on the drop-down menu, it only gives me 3 options. Linear, Medium Contrast and Strong Contrast. I'm using the Creative Cloud LR 5.7.1 latest upgrade, but there is no "Custom" option in the list. How do I add the Custom option so I can select it? Is there a plugin or something I'm missing here?

Thanks for any help guys. This is driving me nuts trying to figure this out !:razz:


----------



## Michael D.

You can create your own Tone Curve presets by going to NEW PRESET under the DEVELOP pull-down menu.  Before you go there, create a new tone curve by playing with the points.   Then choose NEW PRESET, choose CHECK NONE, then select TONE CURVE so that is the only item selected.  Now give it a name and save it.  It still does not show up in the Tone Curve drop-down list.  Instead you select it from the PRESETS listing on the left under USER PRESETS.


----------



## clee01l

Welcome to the forum.  Click on the icon to the right of the dropdown list or click on the curve itself and start dragging it to a new custom shape.  Once you have created a new custom curve, a "Save" menu item shows in the dropdown list box so that you can save the custom curve for future use.


----------



## Starcreek

Ok so this is weird. On my RAW files it doesn't show up, but if I import a regular jpeg it shows up?


----------



## Michael D.

Hey Starcreek - yer right - this control is a bit weird.  Before I wrote my reply, I expected to do just as Cletus suggested - make an adjustment, see the save option, etc.  So I came up with Plan B as I outlined above.  When I saw Cletus's reply I went back and tested it and yep, it worked.  Sometimes.    I only tested it with a couple of jpegs, but I would presume it would work with RAW files.  It's just a matter of keep clicking till you get the SAVE menu to show in the drop-down list.   There's probably some combination of adjusting the curve and clicking the little box that I haven't mastered that will make it work consistently.


----------



## clee01l

Maybe I am not seeing the issue or just don't understand the issue.  Here is what I am seeing. If I start with one of the defined tone curves (Linear, Medium or Strong) I get a save option after I have changed the curve to Custom.  I can save that and open any other image and choose the saved tone Curve.  However, If I choose a saved tone curve and make changes to that, I get no 'Save' option.  While this is peculiar, I'm not sure that it is other than as intended.


----------



## Jim Wilde

After making a change to an already saved user tone curve, I still see the save option. Selecting that, and choosing the same saved tone curve then allows me to update (i.e. replace) the previously saved curve with the new adjustments.


----------



## spoon

Hey, old thread sorry!  Long time listener, first time caller. I am also new to CC 2015.4, and I do not have "custom" tone curve (I come from LR5). To clarify, I am not trying to create control points, or to save preset curves.  

More specifically I am trying to alter the *upper and lower limits *of the tone curve itself.  I can't for the life of me figure this out.  LR5 had two already existing "control points", one at the far top right and one at the far bottom left, and you can drag these vertically up or down to adjust the upper and lower curve limits.  Is this functionality hidden somewhere?  Just my luck.. I actually use this feature on 90% of my work.  :|

If anyone can chime in that would be extremely helpful.  Hey, I finally found a reason to post!


----------



## spoon

Found it.

I had to click on the little "edit Point Curve" icon in the lower right of the Point Curve drop down pane.  Made the "regions" disappear, and now I see my two favorite dots.

Sorry about that.  Hell of a first couple posts, eh?  >.<


----------



## clee01l

spoon said:


> Found it.
> 
> I had to click on the little "edit Point Curve" icon in the lower right of the Point Curve drop down pane.  Made the "regions" disappear, and now I see my two favorite dots.
> 
> Sorry about that.  Hell of a first couple posts, eh?  >.<


Welcome to the forum.  You won't learn anything unless you ask the question.  Sometimes just forming the question will let you use your own logic to solve your problem.  We like people like you best because the question gets resolved without a chain of "40" replys.


----------



## spoon

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  You won't learn anything unless you ask the question.  Sometimes just forming the question will let you use your own logic to solve your problem.  We like people like you best because the question gets resolved without a chain of "40" replys.



Sweet, thanks for the welcome Cletus! Hope I added something useful for the topic in the process.


----------



## Zeinab

spoon said:


> Found it.
> 
> I had to click on the little "edit Point Curve" icon in the lower right of the Point Curve drop down pane.  Made the "regions" disappear, and now I see my two favorite dots.
> 
> Sorry about that.  Hell of a first couple posts, eh?  >.<


Thank you. This was very helpful.


----------

